# Scolopendra heros heros resp. castaneiceps



## skolopender (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Folks !

1st of all i have to say Hello to all of you as i'm a really greenhorn (for centipedes only as i'm keeping tarantulas for more than 13 years) in this Forum !
I got my 1st centipede (S. morsitans) 2 weeks ago together with a baby-centipede of S. subspinipes Red Malaysian tiger (thanks to Sören !).

As you may know  it's the same problem with the centipedes as with the tarantulas - it's simply not possible for such "miserable" character  like me to be satisfied with only one species....

So i'm looking forward for a S. heros heros or S. heros castaneiceps on the next dealer show (this sunday) in Austria. 
As i know that these 2 species are origined in Arizona resp. in Texas (?) i guess, that they would need not the same conditions (temperature, humidity) than other centipedes like the asian species !?
Therefore need you help/experience in these species like if it's better to mix some sand in the ground too or should i keep the ground only more dry ?

I would be very grateful for ANY information/experience you can give me for these species - Thanks !

(Sorry for my poor English...)


----------



## MrDeranged (Sep 26, 2002)

Nothing wrong with your english, nothing to apologize for.  I've been keeping my S. heros heros and S. heros castaneiceps much the same as I keep my other adult pedes.  They're on a peat/vermiculite substrate and a have a water dish that I over fill a bit twice a week to soak the substrate underneath it a bit.  Other than that, the rest of the substrate in the tank is dry.  They're both eating fine and the S. heros heros, I think, molted a couple of weeks ago.  As they eat the molt, I can't be sure, but it burrowed and I hadn't seen it for about a month and before and after that time, it has been out and about.  I kinda liked it better when it didn't roam so much as I didn't have to constantly keep getting it off of the top of the tank, it keeps climbing the silicon in the corners... 

Hope that helps some,

Scott


----------



## skolopender (Sep 27, 2002)

Hi Scott, thanks for yr reply ! I have still one question - which temperature (if possible in Celsius please as i hv no idea about the factor between Celsius and Fahrenheit...) in average you recommend for centipedes ?


----------



## MrDeranged (Sep 27, 2002)

I generally keep mine at room temperature which is about 22 -26 degrees celsius.

Scott


----------



## skolopender (Sep 30, 2002)

Surprising ! Not more ? I thought, that they need at least around 28°C.... - but O.K., so it's much more easier for me as i hv currently in the tanks without any heating, only with the light on around 25°C; so i'm calm with my current temperatures !

Thx again !


----------

